# K on Weds...12/10...



## Tin (Dec 4, 2014)

Anyone thinking of heading up? Emailed Mishka, haven't heard back so he is probably stuck in his ski making factory machinery yelling for help. Looking like all of Superstar and Cascade will be good to go by then.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 4, 2014)

Could be a possibility.


----------



## reefer (Dec 4, 2014)

Could be a possibility for me too. Mt Snow was on my radar but I'm pretty flexible if others are going to K.


----------



## Tin (Dec 4, 2014)

reefer said:


> Could be a possibility for me too. Mt Snow was on my radar but I'm pretty flexible if others are going to K.



Getting Cascade and Superstar top to bottom would make me pick K over just about anywhere given the limited options. Knowing what Mishka's skis can do makes me no longer irritated about hard pack. I have a bogo if Mishka doesn't go up with me.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 5, 2014)

Was thinking tues but Wed is looking pretty damn good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Dec 5, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Was thinking tues but Wed is looking pretty damn good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hopefully these little systems put down some snow.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 5, 2014)

You cant get a break!!!

Wednesday A 30 percent chance of snow. Partly sunny, with a high near 23. Very windy, with a northwest wind 38 to 43 mph decreasing to 32 to 37 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 55 mph.


----------



## Tin (Dec 5, 2014)

They said the same last time and it was great. You're a Cannon guy, you're used to wind.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 5, 2014)

Yea still 6 days out.  Gonna go by Monday's Intel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Dec 5, 2014)

I just thought it was funny.


----------



## Tin (Dec 5, 2014)

Story of my life lately. In my Volvo a wheel bearing was starting to go and when I turned to the right the humming would stop so I change the right side...still hums. This weekend I'll be changing the drivres side since I guessed wrong. $200 down the drain...


----------



## powhunter (Dec 7, 2014)

So what are you guys thinking?  Still can't  figure this storm out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mishka (Dec 7, 2014)

If snowstorm happened as I read one NOAA website then I definitely in.
 For now  weather forecast not so promising



Tuesday Night Snow before  1am, then sleet.  Low around 28. Windy, with a northeast wind 23 to 28  mph decreasing to 16 to 21 mph after midnight. Winds could gust as high  as 60 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 90%. New snow and sleet  accumulation of 7 to 11 inches possible.
Wednesday  Sleet before 10am, then rain and sleet between 10am and 2pm, then snow  and sleet after 2pm.  High near 35. Breezy, with a northeast wind 16 to  22 mph.  Chance of precipitation is 90%. New precipitation amounts  between a tenth and quarter of an inch possible.


http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?lon=-72.81645&lat=43.60814#.VITOusmwTfU


----------



## powhunter (Dec 7, 2014)

Yea Im heading Tues and Wed  If anyone needs a 2fer let me know

Steveo


----------



## Tin (Dec 7, 2014)

powhunter said:


> Yea Im heading Tues and Wed  If anyone needs a 2fer let me know
> 
> Steveo



If they get a legit 8"+ and it is not pouring or too crusty I plan on going. So much can still change. Who knows


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Tin said:


> Getting Cascade and Superstar top to bottom would make me pick K over just about anywhere given the limited options.


Yeah they skied nice yesterday.


----------



## Tin (Dec 7, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Yeah they skied nice yesterday.




Nice. Now Escapade and lower Downdraft I see. Will you be up midweek?


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 7, 2014)

Tin said:


> Nice. Now Escapade and lower Downdraft I see. Will you be up midweek?


Escapade doesn't have snowmaking on it.

Just got home a little while ago. On an every other week schedule from now on so no I won't be up again this week.


----------



## Tin (Dec 7, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Escapade doesn't have snowmaking on it.
> 
> Just got home a little while ago. On an every other week schedule from now on so no I won't be up again this week.




Darn. Would be great.  And they are actually open.


----------



## mishka (Dec 9, 2014)

This thread all of a sudden went quiet.  So who is going?


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2014)

Not sure with the change in the forecast to NCP for tomorrow.


----------



## Nick (Dec 9, 2014)

what's the weather verdict like? You going up early / heading back early? this might be another BS call on my part but MAYBE, just MAYBE i'll play hooky


----------



## mishka (Dec 9, 2014)

Nick said:


> what's the weather verdict like? You going up early / heading back early? this might be another BS call on my part but MAYBE, just MAYBE i'll play hooky



Verdict on whether it's not up to us.lol   trying      most likely      bad day skiing better than..... You know the rest ... Don't play hookey .... Call in sick


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 9, 2014)

Sunday.  Partly/mostly sunny.  High of 35, even at elevation.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm still heading up


----------



## mishka (Dec 9, 2014)

Tin said:


> I'm still heading up


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

Mishka and I are planning on getting in by 9.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 9, 2014)

Keep us updated.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

Time to call out Sammy...


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2014)

Now I am on the fence with that pick.


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2014)

What is there to be on the fence about?


----------

